# مكافحة حريق لغرفة طبيب اسنان



## esameraboud (29 ديسمبر 2014)

هل يسمح بتركيب رشاش حريق لعيادة طبيب الاسنان؟
مع ذكر المرجع


----------



## م. رياض النجار (29 ديسمبر 2014)

عيادة ... بمساحة لن تحتاج في أقصى حالاتها أكثر من رشاشين ... لماذا أقوم بتركيب رشاشات حريق فيها

طفاية حريق بجانب الباب تكفي وزيادة
​


----------



## esameraboud (29 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا للرد مهندس رياض ,,,, عيادة الاسنان موجودة في مستشفى 50 سرير و يوجد شبكة اطفاء حريق


----------



## esameraboud (29 ديسمبر 2014)

ما هو نظام الحريق المناسب لغرف العمليات ,,, الاشعة ,,, غرفة الملفات ,,, في المستشفيات ,,, و هل يوجد فصل في الكود مخصص للمستشفيات؟؟


----------



## AHMADBHIT (30 ديسمبر 2014)

الاشعة fm200


----------

